# Counter?



## csxjohn (May 4, 2012)

Is there a counter in the classified section to let us know how many times my ad has been viewed?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2012)

not at this time


----------



## csxjohn (May 6, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> not at this time



Thank you Brian.  Didn't know if I just didn't know how to access one or not.


----------

